# Any suggestions on the best CEE out there?



## Cane (Feb 20, 2009)

Any suggestions on what the best CEE out there is? I know opinions vary but I would like to here them.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2009)

Bodybuilding.com - IronMagLabs CEE - Creatine Ethyl Ester HCL

it's hard to beat this deal, buy 2 get 1 free.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 21, 2009)

Prince said:


> Bodybuilding.com - IronMagLabs CEE - Creatine Ethyl Ester HCL
> 
> it's hard to beat this deal, buy 2 get 1 free.



That is a awesome deal Prince has. Discount bodybuilding supplements from BSN and other leading brands on sbmuscle.com also has a great selection of CEE


----------



## Hench (Feb 21, 2009)

Prince said:


> Bodybuilding.com - IronMagLabs CEE - Creatine Ethyl Ester HCL
> 
> it's hard to beat this deal, buy 2 get 1 free.



I thought you were getting out of the supps business Prince?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 21, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> I thought you were getting out of the supps business Prince?



Huh? 

I have a new prohormone product in the works, it will be out in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Hench (Feb 21, 2009)

Prince said:


> Huh?
> 
> I have a new prohormone product in the works, it will be out in the next 2-3 weeks.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/97143-ergopharm-instone-gaspari-nutrition.html#post1867982


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 21, 2009)

the quote sais "online store"

his link is to bodybuilding.com


my explanation is that he is not out of the sup buis
but rather the online store buis


----------



## workhard1 (Feb 21, 2009)

I would just try to make sure you stay away from CEE powder and get the pill form. I bought a large container with powder and after the first try I refused to ever have any again. However, now that I am about to get in to my cut I am forcing myself to drink it in my whey shake before / after my workouts. I have found that if you add cinnamon to the shake then it disguises the taste of the CEE powder some.


----------



## Cane (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks for the heads up, but the taste does not matter to me though. Only results


----------



## workhard1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cane said:


> thanks for the heads up, but the taste does not matter to me though. Only results



That is easy to say before you have actually had CEE powder. I won't lie, it is one of the WORST tasting things I have ever put in to my mouth. But if you can fight through it for a few weeks you will adjust to it. I have not done enough research to really know how much better the powder form is compared to the capsule form. However, the little knowledge on it that I do have says that powder is absorbed better and quicker than capsules.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/97143-ergopharm-instone-gaspari-nutrition.html#post1867982



oh, I tried running an online supplement store selling other brands, I shut it down, but still I plan on producing products. IronMagLabs Inc.

it was here: IronMagazine Nutrition Warehouse


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 22, 2009)

workhard1 said:


> I won't lie, it is one of the WORST tasting things I have ever put in to my mouth.



thats what she said


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## workhard1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> thats what she said



Winning post for the day


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 22, 2009)

Merkaba said:


>



lol

why you gotta hate so much merk?


----------



## jk7761 (Feb 23, 2009)

*limited experience*

I only have experience with one CEE product.
I purchased Ironmag lab CEE end of January.
I am not training as a body builder just trying to increase power and recovery (I'm 47 and recovery time is definitely getting longer).
I put on 1.5 pounds in the first week and 2 inches in my biceps. The intensity of my workouts (martial arts 5 days with lifting one day) has greatly increased. I was having trouble with muscle soreness with only one off day. Now on mondays I'm ready to go.
I only take on workout days and have had NO ill effects.

There are recent threads discounting the benefits of CEE compared to mono.
I cannot speak to these as CEE is my first creatine product.
Currently I am sold on this product as it has produced measurable results.


----------

